# rod for Saragosa 6000sw



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

I got a gosa 6000sw for my bday. What popping rod or jigging rod would be a good pairing for light tackle set up? Kings, Lings, Bluefish, snapper, mangroves. Oil rigs off the texas coast. 40Lb braid? 7-6 popping maybe? thanks in advance.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Look at the Shimano Trevala and Terez rods. For a cheaper alternative, take a look at the Shakespeare Tiger Lite jigging rods. I don't think they're as short as the Trevalas, so they may be better for double duty. I watch 'Into the Blue' and see them jigging with Terez rods with Saragosas, so that could be a good double duty rod, too.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

+1 on the Shimano Trevala and Terez rods.


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*Rod*

I have a few of the Terez, one Trevala, couple of the tiger lite. For the money, I would get two 6'6" Tiger rods, one to use, and another as a backup if you ever need it. I have two Saragosa sw8000 on the tigers and like them better than the shimano rods. Just my pref... tiger are rated for 50-100lb line. Thin, strong, not pretty, but solid. Shimano dropped their lifetime warranty, so they lost me as a rod customer. Only reason I went with them and drank the high dollar Kool aid... Their rods are ok. I think tiger rods are like $70, and Shimano are 130 plus. Good luck


----------



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

JM ocean Devil UL.


----------



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

Picture of spinning rod bend in this thread:

http://360tuna.com/index.php?/topic/33615-jm-oceadevil-3-kings-ul-and-alternatives/


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

Lol...once a Grasshopper now a Sensei.


----------



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

nook said:


> Lol...once a Grasshopper now a Sensei.


Lol no where near. Just trying to help.


----------

